
Apple Severed Ties with Server Supplier After Security Concern - philip1209
https://www.theinformation.com/apple-severed-ties-with-server-supplier-after-security-concern
======
bradknowles
Got a non-paywalled link for this story?

~~~
grzm
Looks like macrumors is covering this as well:

[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/23/apple-ends-
relationship...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/23/apple-ends-relationship-
with-super-micro/)

